# Splash out on CNP



## TilerJack (Mar 29, 2008)

Right i have had enough of using LA muscle products and am going to make the switch to CNP i want a desent protein,creatine and a little something extra on the side like Pro-Gf Nox or simalar. What do you guys reccomend? I have just turned 23 and have been training on and off for about 5 years now.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think their are better alternatives out there than CNP


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

such as....?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

you can get the same results and make very similar products getting the ingredients from bulk suppliers


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

when i do buy branded products i buy cnp, but usually i just buy unflavoured whey isolate and maltodextrin powder from myprotein...

i like cnp products as they seem to work well but they are a tad expensive.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i use the CNP range

pro-creatine mono

pro-mass

pro-peptide

quality supplements and havent found any yet to replace them in terms of price/quality

you have supplements like BSN which are great but expensive for little quantity


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i use the CNP range
> 
> pro-creatine mono
> 
> ...


christ really? u havent looked very hard,.., i used their pro mass in the past.. tasted nice but far cheaper products out there with better quality carbs in there


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, then name some....

twice in a thread now that people have said there are better alternatives but not listed one!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tommolad said:


> such as....?


extreme Nutrition to mention one..

Pre-Recover - swap for - Build and recover

Pro peptide - swap for - Extreme Protein

ProMR - swap for - Extreme MRP

CNP are not the best quality around and are certainly not the cheapest...

Extreme protein is a blended protein containing all the amino's yet cheaper than CNP...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, then name some....
> 
> twice in a thread now that people have said there are better alternatives but not listed one!


tell me why CNP are so good then?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, then name some....
> 
> twice in a thread now that people have said there are better alternatives but not listed one!


lol i didnt wanna do the normal and drop the sponsor names or fave companies etc.. but i personally use BSD

pro-creatine mono damn any creatine from the bulk suppliers.. same sh1t differnt day mate

pro-mass whey and casien/milk protein mix, along side oats, wither powdered or whole oats.. i prefer whole as it goes and they cost about £1 for 2kg far better

pro-peptide whey and casien/milk protein mix


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> tell me why CNP are so good then?


dont take it that way lol, i am always open to options...if it will save me money then i'm all for it!

but its like saying

i know something....

its really kinda cool....

you'll like it.....

but i'm not telling you :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

DB said:


> lol i didnt wanna do the normal and drop the sponsor names or fave companies etc.. but
> 
> pro-creatine mono damn any creatine from the bulk suppliers.. same sh1t differnt day mate
> 
> ...


cool....

i might be switching to bulk powders in the future as my company is looking at trimming staff numbers and if the axe swings my way, supps will be the first thing to reduce!

cheers DB :beer:


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

Id recomend NAR products, all products are top notch made from the best ingrediants the protein powder has one of the highest grams of protein per serving on the market.

Also NAR NOX SHOCK is now on the market i've tryed most NOX products and they come nowhere near as good as this the energy pump and extra strenth it gives you is unreal :bounce: all avalible at narproducts.com :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Naty said:


> Id recomend NAR products, all products are top notch made from the best ingrediants the protein powder has one of the highest grams of protein per serving on the market.
> 
> Also NAR NOX SHOCK is now on the market i've tryed most NOX products and they come nowhere near as good as this the energy pump and extra strenth it gives you is unreal :bounce: all avalible at narproducts.com :thumb:


bit of a shameless plug that one eh???

IB - Paul did state which products he thinks are best mate (extreme)


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me how people are sucked in by branding and hype.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> bit of a shameless plug that one eh???
> 
> IB - Paul did state which products he thinks are best mate (extreme)


i was joking about his and db's initial replies :tongue:

i used bulk powders for a while but the price jumped and soon it wasnt as expensive for branded products in comparison to bulk.

not sucked in by branding, just stuck with what works and convienience...


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i was joking about his and db's initial replies :tongue:
> 
> i used bulk powders for a while but the price jumped and soon it wasnt as expensive for branded products in comparison to bulk.
> 
> not sucked in by branding, just stuck with what works and convienience...


1. DB was recommending bulk supplements direct (BSD), not BP.

2. The quality difference between BSD and branded products is very small (BSD are superior, yep thats what I meant to write they are a bulk supplier providing innovative products, the quality levels will do the pepsi challenge with CNP any day of the week but the ingredients are better thought out)


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i was joking about his and db's initial replies :tongue:
> 
> i used bulk powders for a while but the price jumped and soon it wasnt as expensive for branded products in comparison to bulk.
> 
> not sucked in by branding, just stuck with what works and convienience...


ah right i get ya!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> dont take it that way lol, i am always open to options...if it will save me money then i'm all for it!
> 
> but its like saying
> 
> ...


didn't mean it to come across like that mate...



Naty said:


> Id recomend NAR products, all products are top notch made from the best ingrediants the protein powder has one of the highest grams of protein per serving on the market.
> 
> Also NAR NOX SHOCK is now on the market i've tryed most NOX products and they come nowhere near as good as this the energy pump and extra strenth it gives you is unreal :bounce: all avalible at narproducts.com :thumb:


i can understand your plug seeing as you are Paul's missus 



ba baracuss said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how people are sucked in by branding and hype.


yea but unbranded is not always better is it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> 1. DB was recommending bulk supplements direct (BSD), not BP.
> 
> 2. The quality difference between BSD and branded products is very small (BSD are superior, yep thats what I meant to write they are a bulk supplier providing innovative products, the quality levels will do the pepsi challenge with CNP any day of the week but the ingredients are better thought out)


1) i didnt mention a seller of bulk powders.... you thought i was mentioning the company Bulk Powders.

Bulk powder provider, bulk protein company etc etc

You have wires crossed there  :whistling:

2)i didnt mention the quality of BSD either?

any other words you'd like to put in my mouth? :lol:


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 1) i didnt mention a seller of bulk powders.... you thought i was mentioning the company Bulk Powders.
> 
> Bulk powder provider, bulk protein company etc etc
> 
> ...


Fair enough mate, easy mistake to make, thats the point really a lot of people seemed to be making it on UKM but now noted your not one of them 

The second point was meant to be informative, sorry if it came across as personal, just again there seems to be a tendency to lump bulk suppliers and branded produces into two separate categories when really they are all one!


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

I personally think CNP has been my tastest protein so far I have just gone on to 90+ protein because of some reviews on this site and it taste crap but has good quality protein in it and mixes well.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Macca 1976 said:


> I personally think CNP has been my tastest protein so far I have just gone on to 90+ protein because of some reviews on this site and it taste crap but has good quality protein in it and mixes well.


Ahh i love the 90+ chocolate! one of my favorite shakes ever if i'm honest


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

DB said:


> Ahh i love the 90+ chocolate! one of my favorite shakes ever if i'm honest


That's what i've got just now. Got 5kg of choc and 5kg of banana with shaker and creatine for £89 on ebay.

Mixes really well, nice and thin and tastes pretty good.

Just finished a bag of pro pep and wasn't overly impressed tbh.


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

DB said:


> Ahh i love the 90+ chocolate! one of my favorite shakes ever if i'm honest


Really I think its taste terrible but its a good price, the smell is a bit off putting but I got to get through a 5kg tub so peg on my nose, down it goes.:laugh:


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> That's what i've got just now. Got 5kg of choc and 5kg of banana with shaker and creatine for £89 on ebay.
> 
> Mixes really well, nice and thin and tastes pretty good.
> 
> Just finished a bag of pro pep and wasn't overly impressed tbh.


thats a good price!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> Fair enough mate, easy mistake to make, thats the point really a lot of people seemed to be making it on UKM but now noted your not one of them
> 
> The second point was meant to be informative, sorry if it came across as personal, just again there seems to be a tendency to lump bulk suppliers and branded produces into two separate categories when really they are all one!


no worries! :beer:

i have sampled BSD's strawberries and cream flavour and it tasted better than any branded protein strawberry flavouring i have tasted.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> That's what i've got just now. Got 5kg of choc and 5kg of banana with shaker and creatine for £89 on ebay.
> 
> Mixes really well, nice and thin and tastes pretty good.
> 
> Just finished a bag of pro pep and wasn't overly impressed tbh.


lol thats fukin cheap mate for a decent whey&casien mix


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> bit of a shameless plug that one eh???
> 
> IB - Paul did state which products he thinks are best mate (extreme)


Not a shamless plug at all. Tilerjack asked the question about what supplements do people recommend. I have given him an answer just like others on this thread :thumb:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Personally, ive come to the realisation that most branded stuff is all hype no testicles.

MP for me now, but you can't go wrong with a 10lb bag of ON strawberry.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Personally, ive come to the realisation that most branded stuff is all hype no testicles.
> 
> MP for me now, but you can't go wrong with a 10lb bag of ON strawberry.


MP are a branded supplement you are aware of this yea?

it all depends on what you expect from any supplement company most british ones do not build their products up like some american ones do hell if you believe the hype from muscletech you would never need steroids


----------



## bigdeadweight (Jul 4, 2008)

i agree with you ps, all the american supps have names that are very similar to the names of steroids, and hype that is just mad. take new super protabol mega rage pack and gain 20lbs of muscle in fifteen minutes blah blah bollox blah.

regarding supps to use. i agree with you on pro-mass, not my favourite supp out there but if you can find it cheap then it isnt bad either. but i would say their pro mr and pro pep are top notch. you can find cheaper supps out there for sure, but going on results and how easy i find them to digest, i would say they are right up there.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Paul

I'm using CNP Pro-fuel. Does extreme have a product to match. I currently use 2 scoops of this with 2 scoops of whey for my pwo shake.


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

Gotta say folks volumize by Nar-products is excellent. The pumps are unbelievable if taken before training. :thumb:


----------



## TilerJack (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys peolple i think i am going to go with cnp as alot of people have had good resuts from them and there not that expensive if you shop around.

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/2-x-227kg-bags-of-cnp-pro-peptide-almost-5kg-107-p.asp

Looked at Extreme nutrition and they were roughly the same price also could'nt find an ingredients list for them as i would like to know if they have any artificial ingredients.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

xl nutrition premier whey, strawberry is the dogs b0ll0cks, and its cheap, free delivery,


----------



## Snebsi (Nov 6, 2008)

I am a regular Pro-Peptide user and believe it to be worth every penny. I tried Extreme Protein and the Chocolate variety tasted terrible compared to Pro-Peptide...add to that it gets it's "full amino profile" from wheat protein (very cheap!) and the sweetner isn't Sucralose that's for sure...Bleugh!

They cost about the same and it would seem to me that Pro-Peptide is a better tasting, higher quality product.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> yea but unbranded is not always better is it


Like for like it's usually cheaper though as they haven't spent loads on branding.


----------



## TilerJack (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks snebsi what flavour do you recomend and are you taking any other cnp prouducts


----------



## Snebsi (Nov 6, 2008)

They're all pretty good, but i think Chocolate and Strawberry are better. I don't take any other CNP products.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

For anyone that is interested in the Nutrisport 90+ stuff, this is what I got -

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-X-5KG-NUTRISPORT-90-WHEY-PROTEIN-POWDER-CREATINE_W0QQitemZ390008831702QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item390008831702&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A16%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1308


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> MP are a branded supplement you are aware of this yea?
> 
> it all depends on what you expect from any supplement company most british ones do not build their products up like some american ones do hell if you believe the hype from muscletech you would never need steroids


Of course i am.... when i say branded i mean all that sh!t about "our new patented formula". Thats what i like about MP, does what is says on the bag. I dont really buy my whey from there but CEE and stuff like that i do.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Dorian Yates nutritionalist (so I was told) was at our gym last night , did'nt get her name and think she's canadian. She was talking about a brand of suppliments called Ultra life , gave me 8 sachets of the stuff as I was leaving as she came in. Had a quick chat about protein brands before I left. Going to see if I can bump it her again when I've got more time, she really seemed to know her stuff:thumb: :bounce:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tommo said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I'm using CNP Pro-fuel. Does extreme have a product to match. I currently use 2 scoops of this with 2 scoops of whey for my pwo shake.


Build and recover mate....



TilerJack said:


> Looked at Extreme nutrition and they were roughly the same price also could'nt find an ingredients list for them as i would like to know if they have any artificial ingredients.


if you go on their site you will get the ingrediants list for each product....

as a board member you get 25% off all extreme products...



Snebsi said:


> I tried Extreme Protein and the Chocolate variety tasted terrible compared to Pro-Peptide...add to that it gets it's "full amino profile" from wheat protein (very cheap!) and the sweetner isn't Sucralose that's for sure...Bleugh!
> 
> They cost about the same and it would seem to me that Pro-Peptide is a better tasting, higher quality product.


i am confused to why you have opted to miss out the

Whey concentrate

Soy Isolate

Caseinate

and just mention the Wheat protein??

i would argue that Pro-Pep is better tasting and a higher quality as for costing the same you are way off with the discount Extreme are cheaper....

i don't mind Pro-Pep i have used it in the past but it certainly is not the best out there...


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i just get unflavored whey from bulk powders. I don't know if theirs is the best whey, but i've not noticed any decrease in gains since i've been using it. The price fits my pocket better and i can flavor it myself using decent ingredients. I save a wedge as before i used USN which costed loads


----------



## Moscos (Jul 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> tell me why CNP are so good then?


they are the only company in the whole world to use undenatured proteen.

if its made from cheese its denatured. :whistling:


----------



## Moscos (Jul 12, 2008)

i think all brands have good and poor and average products,

but cnp propeptide and promr are untouchable.

the neerest you will get to mothers breast milk.

if it comes from cheese,some benefits are destroyed in the heat treetment.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Moscos

You wanna watch your tongue you old goat or you'll be getting a ban!

On the subject, I use CNP. (Pro Mr and Pro Pep, plus some Pro Recover)

My reasoning is basically because I like the taste, I found over years that it gave me the least digestive discomfort and although its a bit more expensive than most, I do believe in their quality. Glad they started doing offers from time to time though.

I'm a scientist at heart, so I understand the whole argument about the sources of protein etc, but its not a USP for me. I'm not competing at a high level so the advantage, however tangible, that this could give is not critical to me, but it does sort of make me feel that CNP set themselves aside from other companies and it makes me feel I can trust their integrity in terms of the products I use.

I haven't touched pro-fuel or pro-mass for years, but I think they are more run of the mill than Pro-Mr and Pro-Pep, which seem to be more flag-ship products.

I haven't tried Extreme, so thats maybe interesting for me, but for the mo, I'm trusting CNP.

STOW


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

I get CNP cause I trust the company, I don't get digestion and skin problems with it and they also do alot for the bodybuilding community.

Extreme would probably be my second choice followed by Phd, you'd never catch me using Myprotein gunk.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I get to try loads of supps for free & I would state that 'CNP' is up there amongst the best.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SOUTHMAN said:


> i just get unflavored whey from bulk powders. I don't know if theirs is the best whey, but i've not noticed any decrease in gains since i've been using it. The price fits my pocket better and i can flavor it myself using decent ingredients. I save a wedge as before i used USN which costed loads


you will find most companies get their protein from the same place in fact you will find a few of the main companies get their proteins mixed by the same company.... :whistling:

you really won't see much difference using one brand over another when we talk gains etc....you have to go with who you trust, i trust extreme products they do what they say they do and for me thats all that counts...



Moscos said:


> they are the only company in the whole world to use undenatured proteen.


in the whole world....are you sure?

**guys i have deleted all of the off topic posts....Moscos if you continue to bait members you will be banned**


----------



## Moscos (Jul 12, 2008)

sorry Pscarb,

i have feelings to.and i was called a moron.

ps

yes i am sure.cnp are the only trully undenatured proteen in the world.

Can anyone tell me a brand thats undenatured, other than cnp?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Moscos said:


> sorry Pscarb,
> 
> i have feelings to.and i was called a moron.


 yes you are correct and this applies to others baiting you


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Gumball said:


> Myprotein gunk.


Hi,

We can assure you our products are not "gunk" and are as high quality as any other leading brand.

If they are good enough for the likes of James Llewellin, England RFU, Jimmy Marku, London Irish who are all performing at the highest level then they are certainly not "gunk".

We of course appreciate your opinion, but stating they are "gunk" is simply not true.

Regards,

MP Sales


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i use bulkpowders 80% unflavoured whey isolate. Works for me if you mind drinking a watered down milk solution lol. Very cheep though...


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Gumball said:


> I get CNP cause I trust the company, I don't get digestion and skin problems with it and they also do alot for the bodybuilding community.
> 
> Extreme would probably be my second choice followed by Phd, you'd never catch me using Myprotein *gunk*.


 :confused1: Based on.......


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

You cannot call MP products "Gunk". For one that insults all of those people, me included, who have purchased their products and more importantly it's complete rubbish.

MP may not be the most innovative of companies, but they sell good, solid products.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

as myprotein say if its good enough for james llewllin (sp) its good enough for me...

i wouldn't say they are not innovative didn't they win young company of the year or something like that a while back... before my protein came along many people hadnt heard of bulk powders.

i think their pre made products could be a bit cheaper compared to the branded (hyped) products... for example my protein weight gain is the same price as cnp pro mass.

but... now i just order my protein maltodextrin and unflavoured whey.

if i wanted taste i wouldnt be drinking protein, its barking up the wrong tree!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Moscos said:


> they are the only company in the whole world to use undenatured proteen.
> 
> *if its made from cheese its denatured*. :whistling:


there a very few companies still using whey from dark cheese, now if you want to prove why a denatured protein is unusable (considering your stomach acid will denature protein before its used anyway then go ahead but please put the CNP brochure down


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Does James Llewellin use MP exclusively?


----------



## god-send (Oct 8, 2008)

cnp pro-mass is the best protein i have used -well worth the money imo-well i get it for 28 quid for 4.5kg tub so for me its worth every penny.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

As stated earlier, 'CNP' is the business.


----------



## Snebsi (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry I didn't mention the other constituents of Extreme Protein... I am not a fan of the Soy Protein either, so it's just personal preference really. I think the fact that CNP Pro Pep is mostly Casein is an excellent selling point as this gives a good texture and also makes it good for meal replacement shakes as it keeps you fuller for longer as the Casein protein "binds" in the stomach meaning satiety for longer... Granted, Extreme Protein does have Casein in and does have a great amino profile, but it's my preference to use CNP Pro Pep as it derives it's amino's from more "quality" sources (not that this matters...), tastes better, is pretty much the same price (£41 delivered for 5lbs), and the larger % of casein (this is assuming extreme labels correctly) means it keeps me fuller longer... Just my preference!

Cheers!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are entitled to your preference mate i have used Pro-pep in the past and found it fine although crap to mix...but then that's if you can rely on their label claims 

as for the price well a member on here can get a 5lb tub for around £30 with their discount so definitely not the same price.....

but like i say everyone is entitled to their own preference in protein you choose what gives you the results and i have certainly seen the results using Extreme.....

threads like these are all ways going to cause some disagreement as we all have different taste's so please let us be civil about brands calling a brand like MP "Gunk" is just not true...i am not a huge fan of unflavoured bulk whey from any source but some do like them so if you are going to call a brand "Gunk" please explain why you think so...


----------



## Snebsi (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a good deal! How would i go about trying another flavour then...where do i order with this discount?

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can either phone them or order on lne and use the code UKM25 this applies to all the extreme range.....try liquid fury


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

stow said:


> Does James Llewellin use MP exclusively?


Hi,

Yes he does use us exclusively and has done for the past 11 months...

Obviously supplements are a part of James ****nal. His diet, training and total dedication are absolute paramount, but our supplements help give him an additional edge.

MP


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> threads like these are all ways going to cause some disagreement as we all have different taste's so please let us be civil about brands calling a brand like MP "Gunk" is just not true...i am not a huge fan of unflavoured bulk whey from any source but some do like them so if you are going to call a brand "Gunk" please explain why you think so...


Thanks Pscarb. Also thanks to Simon M and albie - its appreciated. 

MP


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> We can assure you our products are not "gunk" and are as high quality as any other leading brand.
> 
> ...


I can understand why you are upset over the GUNK remark,

However comparing yourself to CNP is far fetched.

This sort of statement is untrue and propeptide and promr are the bench mark in protein powders.

Its like comparing a robin reliant and a rolls royce


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Fair enough, I take back the gunk remark. I'm sure the MP products are very good.

However, I would question if James really uses MP exclusively. Obviously as part of his contract he would have to say he does though...

I know for a fact that many athletes sponsored by big companies still use CNP products all year round. Neil Hill for one is a big supporter of CNP and if it's good enough for him then I'll go with it thanks...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

iron head case said:


> I can understand why you are upset over the GUNK remark,
> 
> However comparing yourself to CNP is far fetched.
> 
> ...


i would disagree on the bench mark comment, i certainly believe Extreme products to be better but then some would say i have to say this because i am sponsored by them yet i would say that your opinion is biased as well looking at your avatar.. :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gumball said:


> However, I would question if Paul really uses MP exclusively. Obviously as part of his contract he would have to say he does though...


i don't use any MP products??


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Yep, Extreme are another very good brand. As said earlier, when not using CNP they are always my second choice! Great product range and the customer service I've had off Liam in the past has been brill. I only use CNP over them due to personal preference.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I am using Boditronics and i cant tell the difference between them and CNP, bar the price


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

I meant James sorry!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gumball said:


> I only use CNP over them due to personal preference.


this is what it is all about


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Pscarb i had to pay for that vest buddy,

unfortunateley i am not sponsored but get products cheap.

I stock over 3000 products online [i wont plug the shop as i am not a sponsor]

I can choose any product and imo for protein, i prefer cnp.

I do rate other brands like extreme and phd though.[reflex have some good products]

I am not bashing MP, i just think its far fetched to claim its as good as the leading brands.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi,

Please note we are not comparing ourselves to CNP specifically. They are a great company and we have lots of respect for them.

We test all of our products by a 3rd party and all results show our products are as good as the leading brands based on nutritional data and we are confident on performance as well.

Some of our MP Max range (True Whey, Protein Flapjacks etc) is made by the same factory as PHD use for some of their products (and many other leading brands do). So the fact we offer lower quality products just doesn't stack up.

Regards,

MP Sales


----------



## TilerJack (Mar 29, 2008)

Iron head case can you please pm me your website details and also include details of products you recomend for bulking up?. Currently 14stone train 3-4 times a week looking for protein, creatine and maybe something stronger. I tend to ache quite alot the day after training so something like pro recover maybe.

Thank you for all the replys interesting thread not bad for one of my first


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

iron head case said:


> Pscarb i had to pay for that vest buddy,
> 
> unfortunateley i am not sponsored but get products cheap.


you will find this is the deal 95% of guys who say they are sponsored get....


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you will find this is the deal 95% of guys who say they are sponsored get....


Seriously, i pay for all my supps,

i just pay less than most.

i get a lot of free samples sent as well [all good]

Back to the thread,

i think promass is an average product,

like most gainers, too heavy on the carbs imo.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

iron head case said:


> Pscarb i had to pay for that vest buddy,
> 
> unfortunateley i am not sponsored but get products cheap.
> 
> ...


What about plugging your ebay shop instead though? It would be a good idea if you didn't get busted :whistling: 

I bet MP and BP wonder why they have to pay for advertising here when there are so many CNP plants.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I rate phd reflex and extreme ba baracass not just cnp.

I work in the gym industry and sell a few tubs of protein,

i certainly do not work for cnp chap.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

TilerJack said:


> Iron head case can you please pm me your website details and also include details of products you recomend for bulking up?. Currently 14stone train 3-4 times a week looking for protein, creatine and maybe something stronger. I tend to ache quite alot the day after training so something like pro recover maybe.
> 
> Thank you for all the replys interesting thread not bad for one of my first


I dont think thats a good idea,

as i am not a site sponsor


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I perfer the bulk suppliers.

MP/BSD. Amazing value for money, and same if not better quality as the so called 'leading brands'.

It's cheaper, for the same/better quality supps? So why wouldn't you use them?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Beans said:


> I perfer the bulk suppliers.
> 
> MP/BSD. Amazing value for money, and same if not better quality as the so called 'leading brands'.
> 
> It's cheaper, for the same/better quality supps? So why wouldn't you use them?


Because you get other stuff cheaper if you're sponsored by them/sell their stuff, or if you fall for the marketing hype it seems.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

hype is jsut that"hype". If you find something that works stick with it


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

Moscos said:


> i think all brands have good and poor and average products,
> 
> but cnp propeptide and promr are untouchable.
> 
> ...


mate the benefits that are destroyed only happen in extreme heat and even then only really matters if u r an infant being a bodybuilder you would'nt notice any difference in nutrition or gains

we dont eat raw chicken,beef and eggs we heat them does'nt take away any goodness

*fact *undenatured whey is a marketing tool to sell more product


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

My very first protein was reflex whey, which i used for about a year. Great product. Im now a user of CNP have been for last 2 years, good quality supplements at average prices (Great if you find good offer) I simply use the basics (Pro peptide, Pro vital and Pro recover) I feel the 3 most have! Extreme look like a good company tho, but again my opinon im sticking with CNP cause simply its working wonders.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CNPJunkie said:


> but again my opinon im sticking with CNP cause simply its working wonders.


i love these quotes....can you let us know what *wonders* a supplement has done for you


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i bet if i stopped all supplements i wouldnt see any difference, lol


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Paul you come across as a none believer?

you need to be baptized in the church of CNP

We need to pour undenatured protein onto thee,

Then you too, will spread the CNP Gospel onto the bodybuilding congregation.

You can be saved brother,its not to late:laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

iron head case said:


> Paul you come across as a none believer?
> 
> you need to be baptized in the church of CNP
> 
> ...


i am not letting you or nobody pour anything into me


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Macca 1976 said:


> Really I think its taste terrible but its a good price, the smell is a bit off putting but I got to get through a 5kg tub so peg on my nose, down it goes.:laugh:


I agree, cant stand 90+, tastes horrible and leaves a nasty chalky taste in the mouth, makes me fart like mad.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

notnil21 said:


> mate the benefits that are destroyed only happen in extreme heat and even then only really matters if u r an infant being a bodybuilder you would'nt notice any difference in nutrition or gains
> 
> we dont eat raw chicken,beef and eggs we heat them does'nt take away any goodness
> 
> *fact *undenatured whey is a marketing tool to sell more product


Notnil, can you substantiate? ie which benefits and what amount of heat? Are you referring to lactoferrin and also what about the pH used in the cheese process?

Thanks

Stow


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello everyone, I thought I'd throw my tuppenceworth into this debate.

Snebsi, I think it was you who mentioned wheat protein. We actually use wheat protein concentrate due to it being the protein source which is highest in peptide bonded glutamine along with another 17 amino acids. If you look at many supplement companies ingredients you will see "Glutamine Peptides" listed, just for future reference, this is the name used when people don't want to declare wheat protein.

Someone mentioned soya protein, a source much maligned for "estrogenic flavanoids". Just in the same way plant sterols were touted as anabolics by some money grabbing supplement companies a few years ago these estrogenic flavanoids in soya would need to be consumed in such huge amounts to have an effect on estrogen that it is no concern.

Soya IS the only protein source given clearance by the American FDA to be allowed to state that if consumed in doses of 25g or more to actually reverse cardiac disease.

Soya also gets a massive thumbs up from Chad Nicholls (for those who don't buy bodybuilding mags due to them not being produced by bulk suppliers for 35p, Chad is one of the top bodybuilding nutritionists/coaches in the world), "I'm a staunch believer in switching protein sources to stop a body becoming too acclimated to a diet too quickly. For a change of pace, soy can be added to your diet. Try switching to it by replacing your regular protein with soy once a day. It's loaded with essential amino acids to ignite muscle growth and its similar to whey in rate of digestion and absorbtion."

The most accurate method of measuring the effectiveness of proteins is the Protein Digestibility Corrected Amino Acid Score (PDCAAS), this method of testing rates soy at 1, alongside whey and egg!

I take great exception to anyone questioning the integrity of our labelling, we are THE ONLY UK supplement company who have done studies to test actual effectiveness and benfits of using our products. We ran an 18 month study at Heriot Watt Uni in Edinburgh on Build & Recover, which has the same 4 proteins as Extreme Protein. Our products were thoroughly tested prior to giving them to the subjects in the study, many of whom were members of the Scottish Commonwealth Games swimming squad.

Now in comparison to CNP who have 2 products (I think) made in the USA using micellar casein, does anyone know exactly what "micellar casein" means? Ok, here's a cut and paste from Nutrition 101 as no doubt anything I write myself will be doubted, "The word "micellar" refers to the fact that the casein protein is separated from the milk without using chemicals. It's specially filtered so that the process won't interfere with its naturally beneficial qualities. You may also see it called "milk protein isolate or concentrate".

All micellar means is the way the milk protein is seperated, just like calcium caseinate is seperated using calcium ions, sodium caseinate is using sodium ions, I could go on and list a load of salts from the periodic table which would also do the job. Bottom line, its still casein!

Now, that is the sales pitch for Pro-Pep and Pro Mr out the way, what about the rest of the products? They are made in the UK by regular run of the mill contract manufacturers, plain and simple. Remember this is a company who actually marketed AGAINST whey, yet they've recently introduced it. Why would they bring out a product they don't believe in? Answers on a postcard gentlemen? Or do we all know the answer?

Lets do a quick comparison between Extreme Protein (EP) and Pro Peptide (PP),

Which is higher in protein - EP

Lower in Carbs - EP

Lower in sodium - EP

Full range of amino acids - Both (PP does not show the profile on the label though)

Price - PP 2.27 £59.95, EP £44.95. This equates to PP £26.41/1kg, EP £22.48/1kg.

Lets all be aware of something, most of the negative press certain protein sources have had have came from where? The magazines, what is a massive part of a magazines income? Advertising from the people making the supplements. Don't you all think its possible that 15 or so years ago when whey was getting DUMPED by dairy farms and it was sold for pennies that supplement companies were keen to tell us all how good it was? It was in huge supply and cheap to buy as a raw material, it makes good business sense does it not and as a supplement company owner who spends a fortune in advertising don't you think its possible you could influence the articles in the magazines?

We can't get the truth about the wars in Ossetis, Iraq, Afghanistan, etc. How the hell can we expect the best factual information from bodybuilding magazines who are run and owned by people who don't even train or give a fcuk about your gains? Its a business, no more no less.

I think Extreme products are as good as anything on the market and better than most. I make myself available on forums like this to answer questions like these, how many other supplement company owners bother? I design the products and I can explain why, I used to compete, my Mrs still does and my friends still do, this sport is more than just a business to me.

I could say to everyone to have a look at the Extremists page on our website to see the level of athletes who use our products but many of them are sponsored and some others are supported so its not really a fair statement, but they are all top level athletes and would be compromising their gains if they were using sub par products.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I'm not sponsored by Extreme, and through Physique I have access to literally any brand of supplements I wish to use as I work for them and am sponsored by them. I know what goes in them all, and the owner of Physique is a Chemist and is utterly on the ball in terms of which supplements work and which dont.

And guess what.... I use Extreme Protein lol.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Good to see some healthy debate.

The various merits of protein and the denaturation during the cheese process have been discussed recently on muscle-talk, I've searched and pasted the link below. Its quite interesting and Phil Connolly, CNP's head of R&D goes into some detail on the subject.

Worth a read Mr Extreme, sorry I don't know your name as you didn't post it.

Stow

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Whey-from-Skim-Milk-m3066701-p3.aspx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think Connolly actually owns a dairy farm in the US and is the person who actually manufactures Pro-Pep and Pro MR, if I'm wrong then feel free to correct me on this, if not the manufacturer I think he's the supplier of the milk proteins.

I've read this before in the Beef or possibly on the CNP website, its d4mned good propaganda and a well written piece even if it is biased. Look at who posted it on Muscle Talk too.

Putting Dorians picture on the CNP products about 9 years ago was what put CNP on the map, it was a well timed piece of marketing and a great business move by Kerry.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Kerry Kayes did a seminar at my gym recently,

he came across as a genuine guy,

He is a former British Champion himself and loves bodybuilding.

He might have made a lot of money through selling supps,

but i dont know anyone who puts more back sponsoring shows etc.

Anyway, no one was bashing Extreme Nutrition?

Why the anti cnp posts??


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Not sure why cheese whey is being mentioned so much when hardly anyone sells the stuff in the UK.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Its not anti CNP, I'm stating facts, no more no less.

The Brian Connoly article is a great piece of marketing for CNP. Putting Dorian on the tubs at the time they did was a great piece of marketing too.

Someone criticised soya and I've defended it.

Someone said Pro Pep and Extreme Protein are the same price, I've shown they aren't.

Someone criticised wheat protein so I've shown that it is more commonly used than people know.

Iron, your wearing a CNP vest whilst standing in front of shelves filled with CNP, can you claim to be neutral and constructive on this matter? I'm quoting info thats there for all to see if they wish to have a look.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL :lol:

Biased me:whistling:


----------



## Moscos (Jul 12, 2008)

iron head case said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> Biased me:whistling:


shedcase.just cos you like cnp:laugh:

i like cnp as well.

extreme sound like a good company:thumb:

this thread needs some man mountin luv:beer:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> Not sure why cheese whey is being mentioned so much when hardly anyone sells the stuff in the UK.


Which supplement companies don't get their whey from the cheese industry mate?

stow


----------

